# 004132512048x



## krennz (19 September 2009)

Hi, 

die Gewinnspielfuzzies rufen nun über die Schweiz an. Hatte gestern 8 x die obige Nummer auf dem Display.

Wenn die Nummer erscheint gehe ich erst garnicht ran.


----------



## ener.sk (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: 004132512048x*

Auch mich haben sie angerufen ( 004132512048 ).
Komischerweise wussten die meinen Namen und meine komplette Adresse. Angeblich hätte ich an einer Lottorunde teilgenommen und sie wollten wissen ob ich weiterhin teilnehmen möchte. Als ich ablehnte wolten sie NUR so zum Abgleich meine Kontodaten habe... darauf hin habe ich mich an Telefon aufgeregt und den Typen gefragt was das soll und gesagt das er meine Kontodaten Niemals haben könnte und ich ihm diese auch nicht geben werde daraufhin hat er einfach aufgelegt.

Ich werde jedenfalls heute noch zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige gegen diese Nummer erstatten und ich rate dies jedem zu tun der von dem Verein belästigt wird!

mfg. ener.sk

[email protected]

_Mod-action: Mailadresse entfernt - bitte NUB beachten! DF_


----------



## Nanni (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: 004132512048x*

Ohne die zwei Nullen vorneweg gehts auch:

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/41325120486


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: 004132512048x*



ener.sk schrieb:


> Anzeige gegen diese Nummer erstatten


Da frage ich mich schon, wie im Falle einer Verurteilung so eine Nummer weg gesperrt werden kann? Toll finde ich auch deine Erwartungshaltung, was die Polizei hier auszurichten könnte. Die Nummer ist doch aus der Schweiz, bist du das auch? Gehe Skifahrn, das ist sinnvoller!


----------



## chum (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: 004132512048x*

@ener.sk
Also ich würde mich gar nicht derart aufregen und meine Nerven schonen .

Legen Sie sich einen Zettel neben das Telefon, sodass Sie wissen dass Sie anrufe mit dieser Nummer nicht annehmen. (Wenn Sie niemanden aus der Schweiz kennen, ist der Zettel unnötig)

Ich persöhnlich wäre einfach zu faul um zur Polizei zu gehen, da Ihnen kein Schaden entstanden ist, wird es eh bei der Anzeige bleiben.


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: 004132512048x*



chum schrieb:


> ...wird es eh bei der Anzeige bleiben.


...und dem unnötigen Aufwand der dadurch bei den Behörden produziert wird. Ist es das wert?


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: 004132512048x*



chum schrieb:


> ...Legen Sie sich einen Zettel neben das Telefon, sodass Sie wissen dass Sie anrufe mit dieser Nummer nicht annehmen. (Wenn Sie niemanden aus der Schweiz kennen, ist der Zettel unnötig)...



Also wenn Du da eh schon am Telefon bist ...
... könntest Du auch DAS hier mal in Erwägung ziehen 

Hitparade zum Ärgern von CCAs - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2011)

*AW: 004132512048x*

Habe das gleiche blöde Problem mit der selben Nummer.

Nachdem ich mehrfach darum gebeten hatte, diese Anrufe zu unterlassen, klingeln diese Leute mich mehrmals am Tag an.
Ständig einmaliges Klingeln und das den ganzen Tag. Das nervt gewalltig. Ich werde jetzt über meinen Telefonanbieter alle eingehenden Gespräche aus der Schweiz blockieren lassen. Ich hoffe, das geht.
Bei meinem vorherigen Anbieter konnte ich das sogar selbst einstellen.

Furchtbar diese Penedranz.


----------



## Hippo (19 März 2011)

*AW: 004132512048x*

Die meisten Handys kann man so einstellen, daß sie unerwünschte Anrufer blocken. Zweite Variante - dem unerwünschten Anrufer bzw. der Nummer einen speziellen Klingelton "lautlos" zuweisen. Dann kommen die Anrufe zwar noch durch, aber sie stören nicht mehr.
Bei den Telefonanlagen kann man meist auch Anrufergruppen definieren.
Entweder hier auch auf einen "lautlos"-Klingelton (wenn man selbst einen einspielen kann) leiten oder einen billigen AB anschließen und die unerwünschten Anrufe dorthin umleiten.


----------

